# vermaatschappelijking



## Chimel

Kan iemand mij aub uitleggen wat hij/zij verstaat onder "de vermaatschappelijking (bv: van de geestelijke gezondheid)"? Titel van een workshop, veel meer info heb ik niet.

Een suggestie van vertaling naar het Frans zou mooi meegenomen zijn, maar hoeft niet per se... Als ik maar enigszins zou weten waarover het gààt...

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## Frank06

Integratie in de maatschappij, socialisatie?
(Met dank aan Van Dale)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt Frank (en Van Dale ). Ook met een idee van betere aanvaarding door de maatschappij (volgens een collega die ik intussen heb geraadpleegd)?


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Chimel said:


> Bedankt Frank (en Van Dale ). Ook met een idee van betere aanvaarding door de maatschappij (volgens een collega die ik intussen heb geraadpleegd)?


Ja, zo begrijp ik het inderdaad ook.

F


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een beter antwoord is dit, denk ik, want het lijkt een Nederlandse vondst: 



> Het beoogt om ouderen en mensen met een verstandelijke, lichamelijke of psychische handicap in de samenleving te positioneren als volwaardige burgers met beperkingen én mogelijkheden.


 
Bijna geheimtaal, maar het doet mij eerder denken aan integratie of reïntegratie, wat - oei - inderdaad is gesuggereerd door Frank06. Hier is het misschien  nog concreter geworden.


----------



## Beninjam

Lijkt mij een "calque" van het engels "socialization" te zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie observatie, inderdaad, niet aan gedacht. Maar bij ons lijken 'socialisatie' en 'integratie' heel anders te klinken; ik had ze niet aan elkaar gelinkt. Maar de link is er inderdaad.


----------



## Frank06

Beninjam said:


> Lijkt mij een "calque" van het engels "socialization" te zijn.


Kan zijn, maar daar is niets mis mee, wel?


----------



## Chimel

Als ik de definitie van Thomas (# 5) lees, dan denk ik dat het beste equivalent "inclusie" is, nog meer dan "integratie", neen?


----------



## ThomasK

Jahaa, maar wij kennen geen 'inclusie', laat staan 'insluiting', alleen 'uitsluiting', en verder 'exclusief' als een soort alternatieve prepositie ('excl. btw'). Op zich dus een terechte opmerking, maar het woord is niet gangbaar...


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> Jahaa, maar wij kennen geen 'inclusie', laat staan 'insluiting', alleen 'uitsluiting', en verder 'exclusief' als een soort alternatieve prepositie ('excl. btw'). Op zich dus een terechte opmerking, maar het woord is niet gangbaar...


Inclusie, insluiting; exclusie, uitsluiting, dat zijn misschien vaktermen, maar anderzijds toch niet de meest obscure woorden...
Zie ook Van Dale.

F


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar ik had het gevoel dat wij die woorden niet courant gebruiken. Dat heb ik bedoeld. Ik drukte mij te sterk uit. 'Integratie' is toch het meest courant om te omschrijven wat die definitie omschrijft, niet ?


----------



## Kayla321

_Inclusie _en _exclusie _klinken mij wat kunstmatig (interessantdoenerij?) in de oren.

_Integratie _lijkt me in deze context het beste woord. Voor zover er context was, dan.


----------



## Chimel

Ik kom inderdaad het woord _inclusie_ af en toe tegen (inclusiebeleid, bv), vandaar mijn suggestie.

Alleszins bedankt voor de info, de suggesties en de interessante discussie.


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, zie je wel: de taal van de overheid, van het beleid. Daar wel, akkoord !


----------



## Joannes

En in de academische wereld, en in de zorg. Ik denk niet dat *inclusie* zo'n bijzondere term is, of beter: volgens mij is het niet minder gangbaar dan een woord als *vermaatschappelijking*.

Dat gezegd zijnde, het perspectief van inclusie is anders: daar is het de maatschappij die aangepast wordt, terwijl bij vermaatschappelijking een aanpassing aan de maatschappij de integratie moet vergemakkelijken.

Althans zo interpreteer ik het.


----------



## Frank06

Ik vind het toch bizar hoor in DF: hoe lager het water, hoe meer spijkers men meent te moeten vinden... 

***



Joannes said:


> En in de academische wereld, en in de zorg. Ik denk niet dat *inclusie* zo'n bijzondere term is, of beter: volgens mij is het niet minder gangbaar dan een woord als *vermaatschappelijking*.
> 
> Dat gezegd zijnde, het perspectief van inclusie is anders: daar is het de maatschappij die aangepast wordt, terwijl bij vermaatschappelijking een aanpassing aan de maatschappij de integratie moet vergemakkelijken.
> 
> Althans zo interpreteer ik het.


Volledig akkoord...

F


----------

